

Determining Browser Market Share - bdfh42
http://ejohn.org/blog/determining-browser-market-share/

======
sjs382
"Instead, most developers should be monitoring one statistic: What is the
browser share for my web site."

I was expecting some meaningless statistics, but it was refreshing to read
this...

~~~
intranation
I would have thought that "think about your own audience" was just common
sense.

~~~
sjs382
As someone who idles in a few web dev channels on IRC, I think it's something
that bears repeating. ;)

